# Jailkit Profis



## logifech (30. Apr. 2012)

Hallo Zusammen,

gibt es hier den ein oder anderen der sich echt gut mit Jailkit auskennt und mir bei ein paar fragen zur Seite stehen würde? Würde mcih echt freuen.
gruß
logifech


----------



## Till (30. Apr. 2012)

Du kannst ja mal Deine Fragen posten, dann versuche ich sie zu beantworten soweit ich mich damit auskenne. Wenn es ganz speziell wird dann kann es aber auch sinnvoll sein mal auf der Jailkit Mailingliste zu fragen:

https://lists.nongnu.org/mailman/listinfo/jailkit-users


----------



## logifech (30. Apr. 2012)

Also ich möchte Leuten SSH Zugang über Jailkit geben so, dass diese Leute auf dem Server ihre Anwendungen entwicklen können und z.B eigene Perl Module entwickeln können und runterladen über cpan aber so das es nur für das eigene Chrooted verzeichnis geht und nicht Global für alle! das gleiche soll für Python auch gemahct werden.


----------



## logifech (6. Mai 2012)

Kann mir hier keiner helfen??


----------



## Till (8. Mai 2012)

Hast Du mal in die Jailkit Doku gesehen? Da steht drin wie man Programme in ein Jail einfügt (z.B. mit jk_cp) und wie man vordefinierte jails erstellen kann. Diese kannst Du dann in ispconfig unter System > Server Config > Jailkit abgeben so dasss ie bei neuen jails verwendet werden.

Jailkit - chroot jail utilities


----------

